# pheasant



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

M 8 hexnut head shot. Nick hegarty catty


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome, Do you get a lot of pheasant's in yorkshire?
I've seen two in the past year, Didn't have a catty on me for either


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Lifting with them mate


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great job!!! Wish we had some around here.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome, we get a lot of squirrels down my way, Might have to go to try and bag my first kill after I get back into shooting.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Have a go mate.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice one mate, that's a nice specimen!

Cheers!

Emitto.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Did you get him on the wing or on the ground?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

In a tree aha


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice kill ! how much do you send on M8 hexnuts a month ?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I fuckin' LOVE pheasant; you have no idea how hungry that made me...

...great shot, man. You earned That meal...


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

I get a bag of 400 for £3 mate


----------

